# Wedding Photography



## dynamic03 (Apr 7, 2011)

http://azamphotography.com

I've been lucky to have done a lot of multicultural weddings, I'm still new to this business but learning my way and building a foundation for myself.  Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful work! I just did my first Indian Reception (Muslim) and it was insanely cool!  I just did the reception, not the whole 4 days.  Wow, I can't even image how sore you would be after that.  If I work more than 3 weddings a month, I'm complaining, much less one wedding, four days in a row.

Your site is beautiful!


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Apr 7, 2011)

We've done Jewish weddings, and we've done cross-culture weddings.  We really don't do many weddings from completely different cultures - probably has to do with where we live.


----------



## dynamic03 (Apr 8, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Beautiful work! I just did my first Indian Reception (Muslim) and it was insanely cool!  I just did the reception, not the whole 4 days.  Wow, I can't even image how sore you would be after that.  If I work more than 3 weddings a month, I'm complaining, much less one wedding, four days in a row.
> 
> Your site is beautiful!


 
Thanks for the compliment.  It is very tough to do Indian/Pakistani weddings.  They average about 4-8 hours and I am so sore by the end of the night.  However, they are very colorful and filled with crazy dancing and great food


----------



## ChristianH (Apr 9, 2011)

I really liked it! The only thing is the slideshow kinda is slow. But other than that good! I would advise you to get a "cache" plugin it will make your wordpress site a lot faster. Also check this post It really helped my wordpress site speeds.


----------



## dynamic03 (Apr 11, 2011)

ChristianH said:


> I really liked it! The only thing is the slideshow kinda is slow. But other than that good! I would advise you to get a "cache" plugin it will make your wordpress site a lot faster. Also check this post It really helped my wordpress site speeds.


 
Thanks for your advice, I will look into implementing that.


----------



## simpy (Apr 11, 2011)

I found the site in general was a little on the slow side to load. And i am on a supper fast connection.


----------



## yogi_k (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely grabs Azam .. Just love the way you captured some of the pics.. specially the color detail .. 

Keep Clicking


----------



## aliaks (Apr 14, 2011)

Very colorful pictures, Fahad! nice work. I love to photograph Indian weddings. So special.


----------

